

DST Invests $50 Million Into ZocDoc - breck
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/02/dst-invests-50-million-into-zocdoc-so-they-can-finally-get-a-decent-logo/

======
breck
Has anyone booked with ZocDoc? It seems pretty amazing. I was shocked to see
that I could get appointments all over the city for as early as this week. It
seems usually you have to wait weeks or months.

